# Forum Home Renovation Leadlight  free leadlight e-book download

## flynnsart

I came across this download on my travels and the book looks great nearly 90 pages long. http://www.learn-stained-glass.com/download.php 
Donna

----------


## Metal Head

Thanks for that Donna :Wink: . I just had a quick look at it and it appears to give a lot of good information even for a beginner like me. 
Cheers
MH

----------


## savage

Good info Donna, even though I am no longer considered a beginner I still keep these sort of documents as a reference, sometimes just as a read to review the finer points I can overlook. Also I would never say I know it all and don't need it, you just have to have an open mind right!...... :2thumbsup:

----------


## 1mmort4l

Thanks for the link! This should come in handy!

----------


## sherlock

Great link!
Been planning to put some leadlight doors on my TV unit, just didn't know how to go about it.
Thanks!
sherlock

----------

